# Sepos 2017



## Marco (Mar 25, 2017)

Link to album :

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/t3q53M

Below are some highlights :



DSC_0685 by Marco, on Flickr



DSC_0669 by Marco, on Flickr



DSC_0735 by Marco, on Flickr



DSC_0754 by Marco, on Flickr



DSC_0696 by Marco, on Flickr



DSC_0705 by Marco, on Flickr



DSC_0827 by Marco, on Flickr



DSC_0851 by Marco, on Flickr



DSC_0838 by Marco, on Flickr



DSC_0887 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_3290 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_3485 by Marco, on Flickr



DSC_0667 by Marco, on Flickr



DSC_0803 by Marco, on Flickr



DSC_0644 by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## Marco (Mar 25, 2017)

The neo that followed me home



Kinrōkaku Shima (金鏤閣縞) 01 - 03.25.17 by Marco, on Flickr



Kinrōkaku Shima (金鏤閣縞) 03 - 03.25.17 by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 25, 2017)

Great clear shots! 
Thanks!

That is a great neo there! 
Was it from NWO?? 
Can you PM me the price if you don't mind? I'm just curious as I wanted one like this before but the price was quite something, and they were not as good as this one, either. 
I just couldn't justify paying such amount for it.
I really like nicely colored tiger variety, so just because it was shima Kinrokaku with crappy color wasn't enough for me and I thought I would rather spend money to buy a bunch of cheaper ones like Kinyuko or Kogane Nishiki that tend to get colors easiler and better.

and my experience with kinrokaku has not been that great although it is supposed to be an easy variety.


----------



## Marco (Mar 25, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Great clear shots!
> Thanks!
> 
> That is a great neo there!
> Was it from NWO??




HP - Thanks. The neo I took and the photos of the other neos from my Flickr account are all from Seed Engei.

Truthfully, I haven't had much luck with tiger striped varieties. Shima striped varieties seem to do better with me. My worry with this neo is not being able to maintain a nice mix of both the shima and tiger variegation it has now. Time will tell..


----------



## abax (Mar 25, 2017)

Thank you for the nice tour of the show. The white standard Cymbidium got my attention and your Neo.


----------



## JasonG (Mar 25, 2017)

Thank you for posting that was great. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. It was good to see you at the show.


----------



## Marco (Mar 26, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. It was good to see you at the show.



Eric - Yea absolutely good seeing you as well. I loved the suit! 

Did you end up walking away with anything? I would be highly surprised if you didn't.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2017)

I posted in the Sepos vendor thread.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 26, 2017)

Some more pics































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 26, 2017)

That's all!

I bought a small leaf variety of sedirea japonica mainly because it was in bud; would have bought normal but only small leaf in bud. Also two tubes of corybas tubers from ooi's (thanks eric for setting aside!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Mar 26, 2017)

My goodness, I'm overwhelmed with so much eye candy!
Many thanks Marco and Charles.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 27, 2017)

great phots, thanks.
Love the sarc and leptotes.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2017)

Hmmm, some of the photos didn't open. Thanks for sharing. When I get a PC and post all the photos I have stored up I will break the Internet!


----------



## Marco (Mar 28, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Hmmm, some of the photos didn't open. Thanks for sharing. When I get a PC and post all the photos I have stored up I will break the Internet!



I think you should upload your photos!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 29, 2017)

Wonderful flowers. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 30, 2017)

It was an awesome show!

I only bought orchiata bark.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2017)

Marco said:


> I think you should upload your photos!



I literally have hundreds.


----------



## fibre (Apr 3, 2017)

What a lot of pictures, Charles! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 4, 2017)

Awesome tour, thank you. Some spectacular plants as always from that show.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 4, 2017)

Wow, lots of photos! I like the jewel orchid bowl, the brown lipped Coelogyne, and that malipoense x wenshanense cross.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 4, 2017)

That mal wen cross got an hcc. I think that was mainstreet mike's display; congrats!

I take the show pictures for the cnyos club, so I sort of got on a roll taking pictures  there were a lot of very nice plants


----------



## troy (Apr 4, 2017)

Thank you!!!!!!


----------

